# PR life here more difficulty!



## Queena (Feb 1, 2013)

Ow do you think, I am a PR, last year I found in job market, both Citizen and PR were welcomed, current most posts on job adv. says only SINGAPOREAN! Might it is time to go back.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The Ministry of Manpower is enforcing existing employment law more vigorously, and employers (and their agents) are reacting in expected ways. To the extent there was employment discrimination against Singaporeans there's a trend toward less.

But that doesn't mean there should be discrimination on the basis of nationality (and several other non-job related factors). If you see a discriminatory job listing, you can report it here. Current guidelines are located here.


----------



## Queena (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks, but the situation does not change even I can find many claims.


----------

